# February Kneesworth meet (updated 01-02-04)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wednesday February 18th at the Red Lion, Kneesworth from about 7.00pm onwards.

Map here: Â 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 44659&z=5& Â sv=534653,244659&st=4&tl=Grid+Location+534653,244659&mapp=newmap.srf&sea Â rchp=newsearch.srf 
Â 
I should be able to make this so the list at the moment is:

1) Love_iTT
2) SBJ
3) Clived
4) pgTT
5) NormStrm

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Pending any sudden snow falls, I'll be there ;D

SBJ


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Subject to everyone else not pulling out  I'll be there.

Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

fingers crossed, i'll be there


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me in ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm under house arrest on call.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I shall be in Washington (subject to no massive terror alerts!) so I won't be there


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Latest list so far:

1) Love_iTT
2) SBJ
3) Clived
4) pgTT
5) NormStrm
6) spilmah
7) Mayur

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

After a long break. I should be able to make this meet.
Mayur


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats great news Mayur and your on the list;D ;D ;D

Looking forward to seeing you again m8

Graham


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I'll try my best to make this one, work permitting

E


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi guys

Back from Canada now after a wicked snowboarding holiday. Should make the meet and hopefully catch up with you all; hopefully i'll have the car back by then post my wheels being nicked and damage to the nearside sill-theiving B*******!!

P  Popeye 64


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

To the top so people don't forget :


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

count me in 

I need to see those flashing door mirrors in the flesh


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I hope to make it too, are we meeting up was?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> I hope to make it too, are we meeting up was?


Colin

Im moving back down south this weekend so no convoy from the Midlands :-/

will have a birthday drink waiting for ya though


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...I need to see those flashing door mirrors in the flesh Â


Just don't look too close ;D

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Its looking good so far.

Latest list so far as of 10-02-04: 
Â 
1) Love_iTT 
2) SBJ 
3) Clived 
4) pgTT 
5) NormStrm 
6) spilmah 
7) Mayur 
8) E
9) Popeye64
10) was
11) ColDiTT

Graham

The number eight with a bracket comes out as a smiley :-/


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Just don't look too close ;D
> 
> Graham


mmmmm I wonder what Olive door mirrors would look like on a black TT 

;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Chaps I don't know quite how to admit this but here goes... well it had to happen sometime I went to Kneesworth yesterday thinking it was the day of the meet and waited... : and waited... : and waited...until the poor bar lady took pity and said that the meet is next week !  I felt a right bufoon!

Anyway never let it be said that I was late...hehehe.
Mayur


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So long as you're there next week too Mayur, we'll le you off.

Of course, when I say "let you off" I don't mean "will not rib you thoroughly" Â


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> So long as you're there next week too Mayur, we'll le you off.
> 
> Of course, when I say "let you off" I don't mean "will not rib you thoroughly" Â


I'll see yers next week! Will bring me earplugs as well Â


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Finally got to the point where I can say I can make it. So see you all on Wednesday.

Moley


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Me too, fingers crossed :
Phill


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Latest list so far as of 15-02-04: Â 
Â 
1) Love_iTT Â 
2) SBJ Â 
3) Clived Â 
4) pgTT Â 
5) NormStrm Â 
6) spilmah Â 
7) Mayur Â 
8 E 
9) Popeye64 
10) was 
11) ColDiTT 
12) Moley
13) EKZ225
Â 
Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hadn't put my name down as I knew I was on the rota to be on call for work. Unfortunately I can't swap with a colleague this time so I'm afraid it's a no go from me.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just thought that I would bring this to the top to remind everyone (as if you need reminding - with the exception of Mayur that is ;D) that this is tomorrow night.

See you all there.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Guys

this will be Spilmah"s AKA Sam"s first Kneesworth meet  she doesnt know about the initiation ceremony yet 

will you guys be bringing your partners???


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes I'll be bringing the love of my life Â  aka my TT Â :-*
;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Yes I'll be bringing the love of my life Â  aka my TT Â :-*
> ;D ;D ;D ;D


LOL

: OK OK maybe I need to change my wording, Â anybody bringing their loved ones - none wheeled variety  Â ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The only Kneesworth regular who brings his other half is Scotty, and he's not going to be there...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...nor will Kate be !! ;D


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi guys

Yeeha, will be there a little late but should be around 20:00 ish. Looking forward-is anyone bringing the electronic magic box thingy-tech term for vadcom i think? ;D

Popeye64


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Work has got in the way of my fun... sorry but I don't think I'll be able to make it today. Was so looking forward to it. :-/
There's only a remote chance I may be able to get away.
Have a good one.
Mayur


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just think, if you'd have don tonight's work this time last week.... 

Sorry you can't make it - but fingers crossed you'll be able to sneak over after all!

Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Great night as always good to see everyone, trust you felt welcome Sam Â ;D

Even with the rain a very impressive turn out for a rainy winters night, I think about 12 TT's - car park triple parked Â 

Sorry you didn't make it Mayur, Graham's trying to sort out the Sunday meet for next month so might see you then.

Oh nearly forgot, Clive you are a bad influence, knowing i have no will power when it comes to puds but you still ordered the treacle pub Â  but it was very tasty Â ;D ;D ;D

See you all soon

Norman


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Echo what Stromin Norman has said (nice hat Norm) great night, great atmosphere and great beer[smiley=cheers.gif] Enjoyed Â seeing everyone again Â

Col


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi folks

Good and interesting evening, lots off advice being spreadaround. With regards to the sunday meet, i know of a great place with a huge car park. The green man in great offley, great food good beer garden and of course loads of parking! Trouble is you'd need to be there for 12:00/12:30 otherwise you wouldn't get a seat for dinner/chatting.

If you let me know i can always see the landlord to reserve tables for us. I know it's a little further for you east coast boys (10 minutes from the A1 and 15 from the M1) but i can assure you that it is a great venue-let me know Graham.

Cheers

Popeye ;D64


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

> Great night as always good to see everyone, trust you felt welcome Sam Â ;D
> 
> Even with the rain a very impressive turn out for a rainy winters night, I think about 12 TT's - Â car park triple parked Â
> 
> Norman


I did feel very welcome, thanks every one 

It was good to put faces to names and cars lol, and as for the T.V. and other gadgets in Grahams car, fantastic!.

I have to say, I am impressed with my modified wipers, nice touch don't you think LOL  .

I can vouch for The Green Man at Offley as well, fanstastic place, great parking, good food, and great views accross country side, great for taking pic's.

Thanks again, see you next time

Sam xx


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Excellent evening as usual 8)

Glad you have the modified wipers (nearly very modified after I struggled put it back on!) and was pleased I wasn't the only solo exhausted TT ;D

SBJ


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

> Well, Solo windscreen wiper to go with the solo exhaust
> 
> I'm building up to a 225, (went in one for the 1st time last night), Think I might have to put it on my wish list,


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

It was good seeing everybody again and welcoming Spilmah 

Great turn out   

Graham your indicators really looked the biz as did Phils new rear spoiler ;D

very envious of Norman & Clive though â€¦â€¦that treacle pudding looked divine


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Ditto on everyones comments. Good turn out - 13 cars I think.

Good to see new faces ... and the familiar ones as well.

Had to watch Clive and Norman battle through their syrup sponges ;D ... sickening 

Glad to see Sam's already got one of Grahams mods ;D plus it's nice to see someone else who has animals in the car (furry ones that is). Enjoy your new number plate.

Well, see you all next month.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What can I say that hasn't already been said. Oh yes - thanks to Colin for showing me how to turn off the DISS, not that I want to but its nice to know that I can ;D

I have never seen the car park so full as last night, I think there was another meeting going on in the other room. If this is going to be regular then maybe its time to change the venue. We often get eight or more TT's turning up now and the car park seems to get full on most occasions. Lets see what the March venue looks like and maybe go for that in future.

We can discuss this at the March meeting.

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Oh yes - thanks to Colin for showing me how to turn off the DISS, not that I want to but its nice to know that I can ;D


No probs Graham, anytime you need any help regarding TT technical issues all you need do is ask  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> No probs Graham, anytime you need any help regarding TT technical issues all you need do is ask Â  ;D ;D ;D


Well there is one thing that I've been having problems with m8, the biffracated toggle nut which is located by the truncated waffle baffle is seized. I've tried using the normal stuff like 'Toggleloose' and 'Bash the Biff' but still no joy. Unfortuantly I've now managed to scrag the reversed worm nobbler as well. Doh!! 

What do think I should do?

Obviously an urgent reply would be appreciated.

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

The biffracated toggle nut really needs itâ€™s own â€˜threadâ€™ due to the shear amount of Newton metres required or not, as the case may be, I can not over stress the amount of friction this causes and if not addressed correctly will throw a spanner in the works, so you really need to get a grip. If you have a copy of a book by Elvis Costello â€˜ I can hardly bare the sight of lipstick on cigarette stems in the ashtrayâ€™ the Status Quo will remain.

Trust this helps Graham.

If in doubt read the handbook ;D ;D ;D


----------

